# Wearable Computer



## Red-Dot (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad to see things are lightening up a bit....

*Black Diamond Advanced Technology Delivers MTS to ANG and AFRC*

Earlier this year the US Air Force Special Operations Command (AFSOC) selected the Black Diamond Advanced Technology Modular Tactical System (MTS) as their next-generation Operator Control System (OCS). Used by Special Operations Forces and Joint Terminal Attack Controllers, the Battlefield Air Operations (BAO) OCS is a wearable solution, incorporating a tactical vest with power management and a rugged computing device, designed for dismounted Close Air Support operations and communications control.



Bow, they have completed delivery of 92 MTS kits to several units within the United States Air National Guard (ANG) and Air Force Reserve Command (AFRC). Additionally, Black Diamond is now training end-users on the proper operation and employment of the MTS.
The MTS units will be used by Tactical Air Control Party (TACP) personnel within select ANG Air Support Operations Squadrons (ASOS), and Guardian Angel Combat Rescue Officer Team Commanders (CROTCs) and Pararescue Team Leaders (PJTLs) within the 10th AFRC.
TACP personnel within 13 different ANG ASOS elements make up an elite combat force whose mission is to provide airspace deconfliction and close air support for ground troops. TACPs will receive training on using the MTS in a dismounted role to digitally aid their mission of precision terminal attack guidance including targeting, communications management, and other command and control functions.
The 10th Air Force houses the Combat Air Forces components of AFRC. CROTCs and PJTLs at a number of these installations will receive equipment and training from Black Diamond Advanced Technology, enabling them to aid their vital personnel recovery mission and provide emergency medical care and evacuation in combat and humanitarian operations.
Black Diamond Advanced Technology specializes in wearable computer and communications systems that treat the warfighter as a system, allowing foot-mobile operation while carrying less weight and providing unobstructed access to ammunition, hydration and other mission-critical equipment. The MTS is primarily used by SOF personnel for a variety of missions including Precision Targeting, C4ISR, SA, EOD and UAS/UGV control. MTS has been fielded in support of Operation Enduring Freedom (OEF) since 2010.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2013)

Red-Dot can you provide a link to the article?

That sounds pretty cool, I'd love to play around with it and see its capabilities.

Here's the company site info.


> *MTS Overview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 26, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Red-Dot can you provide a link to the article?
> 
> That sounds pretty cool, I'd love to play around with it and see its capabilities.


 
Ask....and ye shall receive.

http://bdatech.com/


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2013)

Red-Dot said:


> Ask....and ye shall receive.
> 
> http://bdatech.com/


 
Thanks.  I wasn't sure if it came straight from the company press release or a news site.


----------



## RangerRowe (Feb 26, 2013)

That entire kit set up is legit. It really frees up a lot of space for the operator on the technology side of the house.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 26, 2013)

RangerRowe said:


> That entire kit set up is legit. It really frees up a lot of space for the operator on the technology side of the house.


How does it feel when you belly flop into the prone position?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2013)

SOWT said:


> How does it feel when you belly flop into the prone position?


 
I don't think it would be any more uncomfortable than landing on your front plate.  I'd be more worried about the impact damage done to the unit itself.


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 26, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Thanks. I wasn't sure if it came straight from the company press release or a news site.


 
More info....

http://www.ruggedpcreview.com/pdfs/bdatech_mts_white_paper.pdf


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm sure it is "TACP" proof to a point.....  I'd endure the discomfort rather than have to carry a plethora of radios, rover, etc... on my back.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 10, 2013)

"Post Sequester" version now approved.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 11, 2013)

I wonder if looking down all the time will impact situation awareness?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 11, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I wonder if looking down all the time will impact situation awareness?


 
I personally don't think there's much looking down that has/does occur, unless there's specific tasks that to be honest you'd be doing the swedish chef on your ruck to break out all the related hardware to accomplish... vs this effectively single solution geek warfare unit that makes my keyboard fingers quiver with jealousy.

If anything, it adds SA since it is handling multiple tasks for you with minimal input.  I can see enroute/followon frago's being uberslick and quick as fuck with just one of these, especially with a push from multiple directions for data.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 12, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> I personally don't think there's much looking down that has/does occur, unless there's specific tasks that to be honest you'd be doing the swedish chef on your ruck to break out all the related hardware to accomplish... vs this effectively single solution geek warfare unit that makes my keyboard fingers quiver with jealousy.
> 
> If anything, it adds SA since it is handling multiple tasks for you with minimal input.  I can see enroute/followon frago's being uberslick and quick as fuck with just one of these, especially with a push from multiple directions for data.


I imagine it will all become moot when they start incorporating "Google Glass" (ie JTAC or any of a number of similar projects I'm sure are underway):
http://www.techandinnovationdaily.com/2013/07/10/raytheon-joint-tactical-air-controller/

Technology is evolving so rapidly now that potential capabilities seem truly amazing.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 12, 2013)

Only if they incorporate optical tracking which would be quicker as well as more tactically friendly than having to mutter to your headset to issue it commands while you've got someone next to you screaming, squad/platoon leaders hollering at you, higher asking why you need that 155 battery to shoot EVERYTHING, and some aircraft saying that they're not going to fly in there because it's too hot.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 12, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> Only if they incorporate optical tracking ...


It does use optical tracking.  There is a video demo in the link I posted.  Gotta believe a few CCT guys have gotten a peak at this.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 12, 2013)

It uses a reticle superimposed on "reality" in the background.  I'm talking "mouse cursor moves where you're looking" for various purposes.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 13, 2013)

It looks like a CF-18 or 19. Is it? The MR-1 are smaller although I dont necessarily prefer them either. As far as a rover feed or use in ISR control, I prefer the Harris RF-7800T. http://rf.harris.com/capabilities/tactical-radios-networking/rf-7800t.asp


----------



## Muppet (Aug 13, 2013)

Tyrant said:


> It looks like a CF-18 or 19. Is it? The MR-1 are smaller although I dont necessarily prefer them either. As far as a rover feed or use in ISR control, I prefer the Harris RF-7800T. http://rf.harris.com/capabilities/tactical-radios-networking/rf-7800t.asp


 

Thats like fucking japanese to me bro. I am confused.

F.M.


----------



## Trent Young (Aug 4, 2016)

I hav


Red-Dot said:


> Glad to see things are lightening up a bit....
> 
> *Black Diamond Advanced Technology Delivers MTS to ANG and AFRC*
> 
> ...



I have seen computers with literally 2TB of SSD held in a hard drive the size of a poker card, and 1/4 inch thick, with 3 USB 3.0 (1 gb/s max write speed) ports, swappable with up to 32 gb of RAM (not rom, freakin RAM), and a VGA or HDMI input that are 5" by 5" and weigh 12 ounces.  Granted, they are $1800 and come with Windows 10 (aka the OS that lets hackers know "golly gee, come steal my fuckin identity through the 8,599 backdoors Microsoft programmed into this to spy on us, because I guess the NSA needs to know I watch too many Lexi Belle and KAyden Kross starring motion pictures".), but scrapping that system for a solid Linux Mint or Elementary OS is a breeze. 

This, though, is WAY cooler


----------



## Trent Young (Aug 4, 2016)

Trent Young said:


> I hav
> 
> 
> I have seen computers with literally 2TB of SSD held in a hard drive the size of a poker card, and 1/4 inch thick, with 3 USB 3.0 (1 gb/s max write speed) ports, swappable with up to 32 gb of RAM (not rom, freakin RAM), and a VGA or HDMI input that are 5" by 5" and weigh 12 ounces.  Granted, they are $1800 and come with Windows 10 (aka the OS that lets hackers know "golly gee, come steal my fuckin identity through the 8,599 backdoors Microsoft programmed into this to spy on us, because I guess the NSA needs to know I watch too many Lexi Belle and KAyden Kross starring motion pictures".), but scrapping that system for a solid Linux Mint or Elementary OS is a breeze.
> ...



They need to not only have VOIP / AES256-Swordfish comms encryption with GPS and whatnot, but maybe a Partition divide with a SOCOM version of Kali Linux installed, especially with Snort, ettercap, Wireshark, the entire ReconNaiSaNnCE section and of course a VPN via SSH tunnel with 2056 bit encryption to a remote desktop running those DOD internet equivalents...can't remember the names, but there is like NSA net, Secret Net, TS/SCI  net....


----------



## 81FO (Feb 28, 2017)

An old thread, and this may be in a different thread on the forum. Just thought it might be helpful for any one looking for something similar to use ....






Model that works with MOLLE webbing

Smartphone Cases - Juggernaut.Case™

Although available to the public the products are geared for MIL / LEO. 

Very intuitive designs, something of note the cases have multiple applications / configurations, by using RAM Mounts.


----------



## 81FO (Apr 6, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but thought an alternative option would be relavant.

 

The Galaxy S6 Active Hardcase is GTG.


----------



## 81FO (Apr 7, 2017)

Juggernaut Case


INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## CDG (Apr 7, 2017)

Juggernaut cases are pretty slick.  They do have a tendency to crack if you don't keep them tightly secured when doing a lot of movement though.


----------

